# Iphone folieren/lackieren lassen



## 0815 (21. September 2014)

Ist das möglich?

Die Farbe und Oberflächenbeschaffenheit der Rückseite meines 6ers gefallen mir überhaupt nicht, deshalb würde ich gern wissen ob jemand mit dem Thema Erfahrung hat


----------



## Stryke7 (22. September 2014)

Ich weiß nicht so richtig,  ob ich über diesen Thread lachen oder weinen will ... 



Aber zum Thema:  Prinzipiell ist das bestimmt möglich,  aber ich glaube nicht, dass sich das für eine Firma wirklich lohnt.  Du müsstest dich also schon selbst bemühen.


----------



## 0815 (22. September 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so richtig,  ob ich über diesen Thread lachen oder weinen will ...



Weiß ich bei solchen Antworten ehrlich gesagt auch nicht... Nehme mein Bedürfnis bitte einfach so hin und engagiere dich, oder überflieg den Thread einfach 

Was wird denn so eine Lackierung kosten? 
Jemand Erfahrung mit plasti dip gemacht? Eine Art flüssiggummi zum sprühen 
Hört sich interessant an, nur ob es das richtige für mein Vorhaben ist?


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. September 2014)

Die Oberflächenbeschaffenheit wirst du vermutlich nur mit lackieren ändern können, da sich beim Anodisieren oder Eloxieren daran hauptsächlich nur die Farbe ändert.  
Die Garantie verlierst du aber bei allen drei Sachen. 

Such dir einfach ein passendes Case und pack es da rein. 
Wenn du Leder magst kannst du ja mal bei Stilgut oder Vaja schauen. 

Bei einem Case bleibt das Teil auch so ziemlich ohne Kratzer, weswegen du es irgendwann mal besser verkaufen kannst.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. September 2014)

Von lackieren würde ich die Finger. So etwas selber handwerklich in vernünftiger Qualität auszuführen ist schlicht nicht möglich. Das muss industriell gemacht werden. Darüber hinaus wirst du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nach dem Lackieren das Problem haben, dass die Knöpfe und das Displayglas durch die Schichtdicke des Lacks nicht mehr in ihre Fassungen passen.
Und ganz ehrlich: So ein teures und edles Gerät, wie das iPhone verschandelt man nicht mit Lack oder Folie, denn das Endergebnis wird immer bescheiden aussehen.
Kauf dir, wie Nailgun schon sagt, ein schönes Case, z.B. aus Leder, wenn dir das Aluminium nicht gefällt.


----------



## AeroX (22. September 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Such dir einfach ein passendes Case und pack es da rein. Wenn du Leder magst kannst du ja mal bei Stilgut oder Vaja schauen.  Bei einem Case bleibt das Teil auch so ziemlich ohne Kratzer, weswegen du es irgendwann mal besser verkaufen kannst.



Dem schließe ich mich an. Schöne Hülle drum und gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2014)

Möglich ist das, aber eine frage des Geldes. Andere vorschläge sind bereits genannt.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. September 2014)

Ich würde es eventuell mit einer Farbpistole aus dem Modellbau versuchen ...  Damit könnte man Farbe sehr gleichmäßig und nicht zu dick auftragen.


----------



## 0815 (22. September 2014)

Das Handy sieht ja auch schick aus... Nur mir gefällt es eben nicht 
Eine Lederhülle wäre wohl das gescheiteste, doch würde ich diese Lösung eben erst als letztes in Betracht ziehen, weil es eben das schicke Design kaputt macht und dazu das Handy noch größer wirkt. 
Mein erstes Vorhaben war eigentlich, das backcover gegen eins aus Kunststoff zu wechseln. Da dadurch aber die Garantie flöhten geht, wollte ich es lackieren oder folieren. Da dies aber auch die Garantie zerstört ... bin ich langsam planlos

Eine Art Airbrush vielleicht?
Ach ich weiß ja auch nicht 
Hatte gehofft ihr habt eine perfekte Lösung!


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. September 2014)

Du hättest dir eben gleich ein anodisiertes iPhone kaufen sollen. 
Das 5S gibt es unter anderem ja auch komplett schwarz.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. September 2014)

Wie wäre es, das Teil einfach nachzubauen?  Mittlerweile hat doch bestimmt schon jemand eine exakte Vermessung aller Bauteile vorgenommen,  dadurch könnte man das Bauteil in CAD nachbauen und damit einen 3d-Drucker füttern.  Eine Hochglanzoberfläche bekommen die mWn noch nicht hin,  aber man hätte eine Basis mit der man weiterarbeiten kann ...  

Die einfachste Alternative wäre es natürlich, sich einfach ein Handy zu kaufen das einem gefällt.  Dabei könnte man wahlweise Windows Phone nehmen, welches am nächsten an iOS dran ist,  oder unter Android und per Cyanogenmod das iOS nachbauen. 

Bei dem abartigen Preis des iPhones kannst du dir sogar ein vergleichbares Samsung o.ä.  und eine Fachkraft für den Nachbau der iOS-GUI unter Android kaufen.


----------



## 0815 (22. September 2014)

Ein ano ..was? 

Das 5s komplett in schwarz? 
Von jemand gemoddet oder von Werk aus? 
Ich wills sehen!


----------



## 0815 (22. September 2014)

Stryke dein Ansatz mit dem Drucker gefällt mir! Ist allerdings viel zu viel Aufwand! 

Was mir an deinem Vorschlag auch nicht gefällt, ist die zu verlierende Garantie. Ansonsten könnte ich nämlich auch mein backcover einfach abschrauben und es lackieren, oder es gegen ein aus kunstoff nachgemachtes ( das wahrscheinlich die nächsten Wochen von den Chinesen entwickelt wird ) tauschen. Verstehst wie ich meine?

Android und co .. Ne es sollte das 6er bleiben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2014)

Lackieren oder Folieren sollte beides möglich sein wobei letztere Möglichkeit noch am ehesten unempfindlich sein sollte bzw. man es rückgängig machen kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. September 2014)

0815 schrieb:


> Ein ano ..was?
> 
> Das 5s komplett in schwarz?
> Von jemand gemoddet oder von Werk aus?
> Ich wills sehen!


Sorry, ich finde es nicht mehr, aber das war auf einer Seite, wo man es auch vergoldet oder verplatiniert kaufen konnte. 
Kostet dann aber so ca. das Doppelte.


----------



## 0815 (22. September 2014)

Oha, das ganze sollte natürlich auch bezahlbar sein! 

Ich finde das mit dem folieren eigentlich mit am besten. Hört sich zumindest so an. 
Ich stelle mir halt dabei die Frage, ob irgendwie die Hardware oder ähnliches dadurch beschädigt werden kann. Beispielsweise durchs erhitzen, wenn man das ganze wieder lösen möchte und die Folie erwärmen muss. 
Als zweites würde mich Interessen, an welche Art von "folier" man sich da wenden muss? Einer der Autos macht oder gibt's für sowas in der Art eine anderen Spezialisten für solche beklebung?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2014)

Generell sollte man es zerlegen und ich würde mich da am ehesten mal im Kfz Bereich umhören


----------



## Stryke7 (23. September 2014)

Ja, du kommst nicht drumherum das zu bearbeitende Teil auszubauen.  Wie willst du sonst die Kanten machen?

Ich würde mal zu einem Autofolierer in deiner Nähe fahren und die fragen,  ob man mit dieser Folie auch ein Handy überziehen könnte.


----------

